# walker mower with plow???



## east end turf (Jan 24, 2006)

any one have a walker with a plow set up on it? i wamt to buy onr i have a school and 4 condos i do ? any help would be great


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Walker with a blower and sweeper. You'll be up a creek for room otherwise. No stacking ability in my opinion


----------



## east end turf (Jan 24, 2006)

i am on long island i have 2 blowers we dont get alot if snow mostly 3" snow then a rain on top to ice i am trying to speed ny shovel crew along a little! thanks for the input


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Even a single stage on a walker is gonna be better than a blade. I'm just trying to warn ya.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

have you used them? look bad a$$ to me!



lawnproslawncar;712364 said:


> Even a single stage on a walker is gonna be better than a blade. I'm just trying to warn ya.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

if you need to move under 3"(or more) of snow buy a used ATV and a plow. that is going to be way more funner and faster. and then you have a toy for the off months.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I was talking about the Single Stage Snow Blower.....not the plow. I would rather spend money on a tool than a toy. well not really, but kinda...

i'd still use the blower on 3" or less. it would just go faster


I would still like pics and any other imput about the 36" single stage blower...vids would be sweet also.



thanks, Nathan


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

masternate42;755957 said:


> I was talking about the Single Stage Snow Blower.....not the plow. I would rather spend money on a tool than a toy. well not really, but kinda...
> 
> I'd still use the blower on 3" or less. it would just go faster
> 
> ...


my 60" atv plow will move more snow faster then any 36"plow, snow blower, or broom. for one i can plow a 30mph if there is room to go that fast.2nd going to the next are to move snow you can drive faster then a mower will drive. 3rd if you need to drive over the bank to get to the next path to plow you can do that. 4th you can load it in to the back of a truck or a trailer that has a steep ramp because it will not get hung up. if you need to throw the snow over the tall banks plow it to the side and us the 2 stage snowblower to blow the snow as far as you can so you have room to throw the whole season. time is money if you can get a walker mower in there then a atv will go there. end of story.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

end of story?

you can go 30mph in a driveway that has enough space for 4-6 cars?
and turn on a dime? w/o backing up the whole way?

and i have had several people that like the idea of a snowblower instead of a blade because of the last guy that cut up some turf (pry a truck though) 

either way, i think i could see it being appealing to people to use the snowblower

Nathan


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I do not have anything for my walker besides mower decks. I have a 18 hp ingersol tractor with a single stage, they work awsome for light snowfalls and they are twice as fast cuz the auger is spinning at right around mach 3. lol

Seriously, you'll regret the plow on a small machine, leave that to the home owners


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I would like to see if anybody has any more info on the walker snowblowers!


(bump)


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

lawnproslawncar;757099 said:


> I do not have anything for my walker besides mower decks. I have a 18 hp ingersol tractor with a single stage, they work awsome for light snowfalls and they are twice as fast cuz the auger is spinning at right around mach 3. lol
> 
> Seriously, you'll regret the plow on a small machine, leave that to the home owners


ill have you know. i love my atv plow. i was layed off right after i got my new atv. i built my own plow for it. and all last winter i plowed driveways. i made some money. plows are faster than a blower. think about it. highway dept use them. they can go least 60mph with them. and you can only blow as much as its willing to take and blow out. theres a time and place for eveything. if theres alota snow shure a blower would be great. but a plow is fast an easy. less moving parts to break. i can do an avg size drive intown in a 1/2hr. i did one guys sidewalk that whent 3 blocks. it took me about 45min. it took him amost 2 hrs he said.

time and place for everything.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Your times seem a lil slow.....What kind of ATV and plow are you talking about?

*edit* but then again, your "average" drive size could be way different.



chuckraduenz;797980 said:


> ill have you know. i love my atv plow. i was layed off right after i got my new atv. i built my own plow for it. and all last winter i plowed driveways. i made some money. plows are faster than a blower. think about it. highway dept use them. they can go least 60mph with them. and you can only blow as much as its willing to take and blow out. theres a time and place for eveything. if theres alota snow shure a blower would be great. but a plow is fast an easy. less moving parts to break. i can do an avg size drive intown in a 1/2hr. i did one guys sidewalk that whent 3 blocks. it took me about 45min. it took him amost 2 hrs he said.
> 
> time and place for everything.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

3 car garage about 3 cars long so i supose they were 30' x 40' some where in there and one was 3 times as long in the country. thst took less time since it was longer and and les turning around. the ones in town was only one area to put the snow an that was next to the garge. as the neighbors house was less than 15 foot away. but i also was carefull not to wreck the lawn. this also included shoveling the small sidewalk, and shoveling the snow away from the doors so i could move it outa the way with the low. 

2008 polaris 500 sportsman. 54" plow.


----------

